# Nos 81-100+ - 2020 TC Top 100+ Recommended Operas List



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This thread will have the goal of updating the Talk Classical Top 272 Recommended Operas since five years have passed from the last voting and many new members and opera fans have appeared in this forum. Also, the new load of Opera recordings, especially on Video format, make it an obligation to provide a new list of recommendations

*The goal of the project:*


The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists. 
These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.
It's understandable and respectable the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

Discussion, comments, and questions can all be handled in this thread, where we have been discussing the need and the necessary voting process.

*Requirements for works nominated:*


The work must be part of the Operatic tradition. Musicals will not be considered.
Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.
Cycles of Operas such as Richard Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ and Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Licht_ are to be voted on as singular works, not by their individual operas. However, for this time, considering the musical and thematic difference between the three operas, and especially the number of spare recordings, Giacomo Puccini's _Il Trittico_ will be voted in three one-act Operas.
A general consensus will determine any points of ambiguity.
*Voting process:*

To those new to the voting process, we will do a two-step voting process and build up the list 20 works at a time (a list of 10 was used for the 2015 edition). This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.


First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to *20 works.* The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.
Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favourites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.
The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 25 points for the work in first, 24 for second, 23 for third, and so on with the twentieth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

*Honourable mentions:*

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honourable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 30 votes instead of 20 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

All participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Thanks to all the runners of the previous TC Top Recommended lists, especially since this is an adaptation of Faustian's introduction text.

*Voting round times:*

Since a Western European seems to be running the voting process of a mainly American forum, time zones will be problematic. Voting rounds (1-2 each 10 positions) should go week by week. 1st round from monday to sunday and the second round during weekends. The more advanced the voting process is the more scrict I should get with the timings. In California is Midnight at the time it's 9 o clock in Spain (thus I'm at the office), so votes will be admited in each second round until 00:00 PST (GMT -8), but once that round is finished, it will be impossible to start the next voting round until some time in the European afternoon when votes are collected and published, that is some time in a Monday morning in America.

To sum up this: 7 days for each 10 positions (5 days roughly for 1st round, 2nd round ended by Far West midnight).

[HR][/HR]
So far as it has been discussed in the sub-forum, the *results* of the recommended recordings for each one of the 100 most voted operas won't be shown by opera rank this time, but *in order of premiere date.* Please voice your mind there if you want and haven't already.

[HR][/HR]
*Works already qualified and that you cannot nominate from now on:*

Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Berg - Wozzeck
Berlioz - Les troyens
Bizet - Carmen
Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Peter Grimes
Britten - Billy Budd
Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - La fille du régiment
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Dvorák - Rusalka
Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Gounod - Faust
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Handel - Giulio Cesare
Janacek - Jenufa
Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
Massenet - Werther
Massenet - Thaïs
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Così fan tutte
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Il tabarro
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Turandot
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - La Cenerentola
Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Ernani
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 81-90 starts from now (Monday 20th January 00:00 PST) and last roughly until Friday 24th included, being the Voting round the whole weekend as always.*

It is to be decided the method we are going to use precisely for the recommendations outside Top 100, since that the Recordings poll would count until 150.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Prokofiev - War and Peace
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
Massenet - La Navarraise
Verdi - Attila
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Massenet - Manon
Mozart - Idomeneo
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
Magnard - Guercoeur
Enescu - Oedipe
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Massenet - Hérodiade
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
Meyerbeer - Le prophète
Rossini - Semiramide
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Cherubini - Medea / Medée


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Boughton - The immortal hour
3. d'Albert - Tiefland
4. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
5. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
6. Alwyn - Miss Julie
7. Janacek - Káťa Kabanová
8. Smyth - The Wreckers
9. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
10. Rossini - William Tell
11. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
12. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
13. Schmidt - Notre Dame
14. Sallinen - The red line
15. Martinu - Julietta
16. Nielsen - Maskerade
17. Nielsen - Saul & David
18. Novak - The Lantern
19. Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar
20. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Menotti - The Consul
2. The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Massenet - Manon
4. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
5. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
6. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
7. Donizetti - Poliuto
8. Cilea - L'arlesiana
9. Weinberg - The Passenger
10. Verdi - Falstaff
11. Rossini- Le Comte Ory 
12. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
13. Rossini - Semiramide
14. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
15.Charpentier- Louise
16. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
17. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
18. Giordano - Fedora
19. Prokofiev - War & Peace
20. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
2. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
3. Verdi - Falstaff
4. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
5. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
6. Verdi - Luisa Miller
7. Giordano - Fedora
8. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
9. Boito - Nerone
10. Mozart - Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
11. Zandonai - Francesca Da Rimini
12. Charpentier - Louise
13. Korngold - Tote Stadt
14. Glass - Satyagraha
15. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliano
16. Mascagni - Iris
17. Janacek - Makropulos Case
18. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
19. Delibes - Lakme
20. Catalani - La Wally


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Anna Bolena
2) Guillaume Tell
3) Attila
4) I Puritani
5) I Vespri siciliani
6) Prince Igor
7) Turco in Italia
8) Italiana in Algeri
9) Stiffelio
10) Beatrice di Tenda
11) Fedora
12) Medea
13) Il Pirata
14) From the House of the Dead
15) Mazeppa
16) The Tsar's Bride
17) Falstaff
18) Lucrezia Borgia
19) Don Pasquale
20) Ariodante

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
3. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
4. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
5. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
6. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
7. Marschner -Der Vampyr
8. Handel - Alcina
9. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
10. Menotti - Globolinks
11. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
12. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
13. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
14. Rachmaninoff - The Miserly Knight 
15. Cimarosa - Matrimonio Segreto
16. Handel - Ariodante
17. Vinci - Partenope
18. Vivaldi - Ercole
19. Dvorak - Dimitrij
20. Verdi - Aroldo


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Cavalli - La Calisto
3. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
4. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
6. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
7. Delibes - Lakme
8. Stockhausen - Licht
9. Vivaldi - Bajazed
10. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
11. Borodin - Prince Igor
12. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
13. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
14. Gluck - Iphigenie en Tauride
15. Telemann - Germanicus
16. Rossini - Otello
17. Handel - Rinaldo
18. Vivaldi - Teuzzone
19. Cavalli - Giasone
20. Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*81-90 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nomination round Positions 81-90 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

040 - _10th position 2 votes, 21 points_ 
040 - Donizetti - Roberto Devereux _2 votes, 20 points_
038 - Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
038 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos*
036 - Cilea - L'Arlesiana
035 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
035 - Borodin - Prince Igor*
032 - Prokofiev - War and Peace*
029 - Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
029 - Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
028 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
027 - Rossini - La gazza ladra 
026 - Delibes - Lakmé
025 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
025 - Flotow - Martha
025 - Charpentier - Louise
025 - Menotti - The consul
025 - Britten - Death in Venice
024 - Cavalli - La Calisto
024 - Boughton - The immortal hour 
024 - Lehar - Land des Lächelns
024 - Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street 
023 - Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
023 - Pergolesi - La serva padrona
023 - Verdi - Stiffelio 
023 - Massenet - La Navarraise
023 - d'Albert - Tiefland
022 - Rossini - Semiramide
022 - Bellini - I puritani
022 - Smetana - The Bartered Bride
022 - Chausson - Le roi Arthus
021 - Cavalli - Eliogabalo
021 - Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
021 - Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
020 - Cherubini - Medea / Medée
020 - Verdi - Luisa Miller
020 - Alwyn - Miss Julie
020 - Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
019 - Mozart - Idomeneo
019 - Mozart - La clemenza di Tito 
019 - Rossini - Il turco in Italia
019 - Marschner - Der vampyr
019 - Donizetti - Poliuto
018 - Handel - Alcina
018 - Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
018 - Smyth - The wreckers
018 - Stockhausen - Licht
017 - Vivaldi - Bajazed
017 - Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
017 - Boito - Nerone
017 - Magnard - Guercoeur
017 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin*
017 - Weinberg - The Passenger
016 - Handel - Ariodante
016 - Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
016 - Enescu - Oedipe
016 - Menotti - Help, Help, the Globolinks!
015 - Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
015 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
015 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
015 - Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream

*belonged to the 20 operas with more nomination points in the previous round, so they supposedly had more chances to get selected in this round than others.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
Verdi - Falstaff
Massenet - Manon
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Giordano - Fedora
Janacek - Katja Kabanova

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 71-80. Poll closes tomorrow midnight PST.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Massenet - Manon
Verdi - Attila
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
Janacek - Katja Kabanova


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
2. Janacek - Katja Kabanova
3. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
4. Massenet - Manon
5. Giordano - Fedora


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
2. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Rossini - Guillaume Tell

That's all for me this round.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Massenet - Manon
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
4. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
5. Giordano - Fedora

Shock of shocks: _ Falstaff_ actually may not even be in the final? Insanity!


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Verdi - Falstaff
2. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
3. Giordano - Fedora
4. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
5. Janacek - Katja Kabanova


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> 1. Massenet - Manon
> 2. Verdi - Falstaff
> 3. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
> 4. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> ...


I find it truly mind-boggling that it there is still a question of it getting on the list!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Becca said:


> I find it truly mind-boggling that it there is still a question of it getting on the list!


Actually, even if it does make it, to me it is still totally incredible that a work such as that wasn't chosen in the first 20.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Massenet - Manon
3. Janacek - Katja Kabanova
4. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
5. Verdi - Falstaff


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Anna Bolena
2) Attila
3) Guillaume Tell
4) Fedora
5) I vespri siciliani

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*81-90 positions - Results of Voting Round*

What a crazy voting round! Upside down!

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 81-90:*

24 - Massenet - Manon
22 - Janacek - Katja Kabanova
21 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena
19 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell
16 - Verdi - Falstaff
15 - Giordano - Fedora
12 - Verdi - Attila
11 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria _2 votes, 7 points_
11 - Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa _2 votes, 6 points_
11 - Verdi - I Vespri siciliani _3 votes_

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

066 - Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
062 - Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
048 - Verdi - Falstaff
045 - Verdi - Attila
044 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
043 - Massenet - Manon
042 - Giordano - Fedora
040 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena _2 votes, 25 points_
040 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell _2votes, 24 points_
040 - Janacek - Katja Kabanova _2 votes, 21 points_
--
040 - Donizetti - Roberto Devereux _2 votes, 20 points_

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

51 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz (NEW)
52 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette (+39)
53 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (-3)
54 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (+18)
55 - Verdi - Nabucco (+38)
56 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (NEW, +86)
57 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (-3)
58 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame (NEW, +55)
59 - Mozart - Così fan tutte (-48)
60 - Berg - Wozzeck (-52)

61 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur (NEW, +67)
62 - Puccini - Il tabarro (NEW, =)
63 - Dvorák - Rusalka (+5)
64 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten (+24)
65 - Janacek - Jenufa (-20)
66 - Massenet - Thaïs (NEW, +67)
67 - Berlioz - Les troyens (-11)
68 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda (NEW, +38)
69 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (-2)
70 - Britten - Billy Budd (+14)

71 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier (+14)
72 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (+8)
73 - Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila (NEW, +40)
74 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen (-3)
75 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment (NEW, +27)
76 - Handel - Giulio Cesare (-32)
77 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi (NEW, +50)
78 - Verdi - Ernani (NEW, +63)
79 - Massenet - Werther (-13)
80 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo (-71)

81 - Massenet - Manon (+6)
82 - Janacek - Katja Kabanova (NEW, +34)
83 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena (NEW, +29)
84 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell (-38)
85 - Verdi - Falstaff (-32)
86 - Giordano - Fedora (BRAND NEW)
87 - Verdi - Attila (BRAND NEW)
88 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (NEW, +42)
89 - Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa (BRAND NEW)
90 - Verdi - I Vespri siciliani (NEW, +63)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Updated list of the 90 works qualified*

Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Berg - Wozzeck
Berlioz - Les troyens
Bizet - Carmen
Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Peter Grimes
Britten - Billy Budd
Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - La fille du régiment
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Dvorák - Rusalka
Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Giordano - Fedora
Gounod - Faust
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Handel - Giulio Cesare
Janacek - Jenufa
Janacek - Katja Kabanova
Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
Massenet - Werther
Massenet - Manon
Massenet - Thaïs
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Così fan tutte
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Il tabarro
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Turandot
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - La Cenerentola
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Ernani
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Verdi - Falstaff
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz

[HR][/HR]
*Last Nomination Round for Positions 91-100 starts from now (Monday 27th January 00:00 PST) and last roughly until Friday 31st included, being the Voting round the whole weekend as always.*

*Positions 101 to etcetera will be decided next week in a single Nomination round.* The more members that vote the more complete the list will be. *50 extra places for the Recordings poll are at stake,* so this will be your chance to nominate the rare works that should deserve to be put together with the great pieces of the repertoire.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Prokofiev - War and Peace
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Borodin - Prince Igor
Delibes - Lakmé
Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
Mozart - Idomeneo
Massenet - La Navarraise
Enescu - Oedipe 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Magnard - Guercoeur
Strauss II - Die Fledermaus
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito 
Massenet - Hérodiade
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
Meyerbeer - Le prophète
Rossini - Semiramide
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Boughton - The immortal hour
3. d'Albert - Tiefland
4. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
5. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
6. Alwyn - Miss Julie
7. Smyth - The Wreckers
8. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
9. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
10. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
11. Schmidt - Notre Dame
12. Sallinen - The red line
13. Martinu - Julietta
14. Nielsen - Maskerade
15. Nielsen - Saul & David
16. Novak - The Lantern
17. Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar
18. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
19. Magnard - Guercoeur
20. Britten - Albert Herring


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Cavalli - La Calisto
3. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
4. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
5. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
6. Delibes - Lakme
7. Stockhausen - Licht
8. Vivaldi - Bajazed
9. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
10. Borodin - Prince Igor
11. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
12. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
13. Gluck - Iphigenie en Tauride
14. Telemann - Germanicus
15. Rossini - Otello
16. Handel - Rinaldo
17. Vivaldi - Teuzzone
18. Cavalli - Giasone
19. Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade
20. Haydn - Orlando paladino


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
3. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
4. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
5. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
6. Marschner -Der Vampyr
7. Handel - Alcina
8. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
9. Menotti - Globolinks
10. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
11. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
12. Rachmaninoff - The Miserly Knight 
13. Cimarosa - Matrimonio Segreto
14. Handel - Ariodante
15. Vinci - Partenope
16. Vivaldi - Ercole
17. Dvorak - Dimitrij
18. Verdi - Aroldo
19. Rachmaninoff - Aleko
20. Prokofeiv - Betrothal in a Monastery


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Menotti - The Consul
2. Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
4. Donizetti - Poliuto
5. Weinberg - The Passenger
6. Barber - Vanessa
7. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
8. Rossini - Le Comte Ory
9. Charpentier - Louise
10. Delibes - Lakme
11. Myerbeer - Les Hugenots
12.Ponchielli - La Gioconda
13. Berlioz - Le Damnation de Faust
14. Prokofief - War & Peace
15. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
16. Britten - Death in Venice
17. Strauss - Ariadne auf naxos
18. Catalani - La Wally
19. Golijov - Ainadamar
20. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
2. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
3. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
4. Verdi - Luisa Miller
5. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
6. Boito - Nerone
7. Mozart - Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
8. Zandonai - Francesca Da Rimini
9. Puccini - La Rondine
10. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
11. Charpentier - Louise
12. Glass - Satyagraha
13. Mascagni - Iris
14. Janacek - Makropulos Case
15. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
16. Delibes - Lakme
17. Catalani - La Wally
18. Ravel - L'heure Espagnole
19. Penderecki - Devils of Loudun
20. Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Stiffelio
2) Tsar's Bride
3) Prince Igor
4) Lucrezia Borgia
5) Poliuto
6) Turco in Italia
7) Don Pasquale
8) I Puritani
9) Italiana in Algeri
10) Beatrice di Tenda
11) Sadko
12) Vanessa
13) Il Pirata
14) Medea
15) From the House of the Dead
16) Ariodante
17) Bartered Bride
18) Death in Venice
19) Ruslan and Lyudmila
20) Semiramide

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*91-100 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nomination round Positions 91-100 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

039 - _10th position_ 
037 - Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust *
037 - Prokofiev - War and Peace *
034 - Barber - Vanessa 
033 - Korngold - Die Tote Stadt *
032 - Smetana - The Bartered Bride
032 - Charpentier - Louise
030 - Rossini - La gazza ladra 
027 - Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
027 - Donizetti - Roberto Devereux *
025 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
025 - Flotow - Martha
025 - Menotti - The consul
024 - Cavalli - La Calisto
024 - Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko 
024 - Boughton - The immortal hour 
024 - Lehar - Land des Lächelns
024 - Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street 
023 - Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
023 - Pergolesi - La serva padrona
023 - d'Albert - Tiefland
023 - Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re 
022 - Cavalli - Eliogabalo
022 - Handel - Ariodante
022 - Paisiello - "Nina"
022 - Mozart - La clemenza di Tito 
022 - Verdi - Luisa Miller
022 - Chausson - Le roi Arthus
021 - Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
021 - Cilea - L'Arlesiana *
021 - Magnard - Guercoeur
021 - Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
021 - Weinberg - The Passenger
020 - Rossini - Il turco in Italia
020 - Marschner - Der vampyr
020 - Boito - Nerone
020 - Alwyn - Miss Julie
019 - Handel - Alcina
019 - Donizetti - Don Pasquale
019 - Smyth - The wreckers
019 - Stockhausen - Licht
018 - Vivaldi - Bajazed
018 - Mozart - Idomeneo
018 - Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
018 - Bellini - I puritani
018 - Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
018 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
018 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
017 - Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
017 - Catalani - La Wally
017 - Massenet - La Navarraise
017 - Puccini - La Rondine
017 - Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
017 - Menotti - Help, Help, the Globolinks!
016 - Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
016 - Balfe - Bohemian girl 
016 - Enescu - Oedipe
015 - Rimsky-Korsakov - "Kitezsh"
015 - Schmidt - Notre Dame

*belonged to the 20 operas with more nomination points in the previous round, so they supposedly had more chances to get selected in this round than others.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Poliuto
Verdi - Stiffelio _Aroldo_ for FK
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Delibes - Lakmé
Borodin - Prince Igor
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
Britten - Death in Venice

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 91-100. Poll closes tomorrow midnight PST.*

Posting sooner because I spent all night outside. I had done the counting previously to have it covered up. Have a good weekend!

*123 Operas were nominated in this round*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
Delibes - Lakmé
Borodin - Prince Igor
Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
2. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
3. Donizetti - Poliuto
4. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
2. Borodin - Prince Igor
3. Verdi - Stiffelio Aroldo for FK
4. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
5. Donizetti - Poliuto


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
3. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
4. Borodin - Prince Igor
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
2. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
3. Mozart - Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
4. Delibes - Lakme
5. Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Delibes - Lakmé
2. Borodin - Prince Igor
3. Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
4. R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Ponchielli - La Gioconda


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I haven't made the deadline, but since the results haven't been announced I will try my luck and put forward my list of five:

1) Stiffelio
2) Lucrezia Borgia
3) Death in Venice
4) Poliuto
5) Tsar's Bride

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*91-100 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 91-100:*

24 - Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
23 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
21 - Borodin - Prince Igor
18 - Verdi - Stiffelio (Aroldo for FK)
17 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda _3 votes, 2x7 points_
17 - Delibes - Lakmé _3 votes, 7 points_
17 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride _4 votes_
13 - Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
12 - Britten - Death in Venice _2 votes_
12 - Donizetti - Poliuto _3 votes_

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

067 - Delibes - Lakmé
065 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
061 - Borodin - Prince Igor
053 - Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
047 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
043 - Donizetti - Poliuto _2 votes_
043 - Britten - Death in Venice _3 votes_
041 - Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
039 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda _2 votes_
039 - Verdi - Stiffelio _3 votes_

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

51 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz (BRAND NEW)
52 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette (+39)
53 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (-3)
54 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (+18)
55 - Verdi - Nabucco (+38)
56 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (NEW, +86)
57 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (-3)
58 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame (NEW, +55)
59 - Mozart - Così fan tutte (-48)
60 - Berg - Wozzeck (-52)

61 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur (NEW, +67)
62 - Puccini - Il tabarro (NEW, =)
63 - Dvorák - Rusalka (+5)
64 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten (+24)
65 - Janacek - Jenufa (-20)
66 - Massenet - Thaïs (NEW, +67)
67 - Berlioz - Les troyens (-11)
68 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda (NEW, +38)
69 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (-2)
70 - Britten - Billy Budd (+14)

71 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier (+14)
72 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (+8)
73 - Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila (NEW, +40)
74 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen (-3)
75 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment (NEW, +27)
76 - Handel - Giulio Cesare (-32)
77 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi (NEW, +50)
78 - Verdi - Ernani (NEW, +63)
79 - Massenet - Werther (-13)
80 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo (-71)

81 - Massenet - Manon (+6)
82 - Janacek - Katja Kabanova (NEW, +34)
83 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena (NEW, +29)
84 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell (-38)
85 - Verdi - Falstaff (-32)
86 - Giordano - Fedora (BRAND NEW)
87 - Verdi - Attila (BRAND NEW)
88 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (NEW, +42)
89 - Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa (BRAND NEW)
90 - Verdi - I Vespri siciliani (NEW, +63)

91 - Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia (BRAND NEW)
92 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos (NEW, +11)
93 - Borodin - Prince Igor (+1)
94 - Verdi - Stiffelio (NEW, +63)
95 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda (NEW, +96)
96 - Delibes - Lakmé (+21)
97 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride (BRAND NEW)
98 - Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail (-55)
99 - Britten - Death in Venice (NEW, +19)
100 - Donizetti - Poliuto (NEW, +96)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey guys. I think it's time. Ready to start the Top 101-200 Nomination round. It would be a single nomination round with a maximum slot of 30 works awarding 35 points to the first in the list, and less points until the list finishes. I already have picked my top 30, and you? It should be a quick round, since we are at least 6.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

whoops...............................................


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Has the thread for this already started?

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Has the thread for this already started?
> 
> N.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯.............................


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll just put mine here:

1. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
2. Verdi - Luisa Miller
3. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
4. Boito - Nerone
5. Zandonai - Francesca Da Rimini
6. Puccini - La Rondine
7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
8. Charpentier - Louise
9. Glass - Satyagraha
10. Mascagni - Iris
11. Janacek - Makropulos Case
12. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
13. Catalani - La Wally
14. Ravel - L'heure Espagnole
15. Penderecki - Devils of Loudun
16. Wagner - Rienzi
17. Halevy - La Juive
18. Weinberg - The Passenger
19. Flotow - Martha
20. Puccini - Le Villi
21. Bizet - Pearl Fishers
22. Chausson - Le Roi Arthus
23. Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre re
24. Humperdinck - Hansel und Gretel
25. Strauss - Arabella
26. Busoni - Doktor Faust
27. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
28. Prokofiev - War and Peace
29. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
30. Handel - Serse


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Boughton - The immortal hour
2. d'Albert - Tiefland
3. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
4. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
5. Alwyn - Miss Julie
6. Smyth - The Wreckers
7. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
8. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
9. Schmidt - Notre Dame
10. Sallinen - The red line
11. Martinu - Julietta
12. Nielsen - Maskerade
13. Nielsen - Saul & David
14. Novak - The Lantern
15. Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar
16. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
17. Magnard - Guercoeur
18. Britten - Albert Herring

I'm busy with other TC projects right now. If I have time I'll try to extend my list. If not, so be it.

BTW, I will not participate in the best recordings part - not my forte.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Cavalli - La Calisto
3. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
4. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
5. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
6. Stockhausen - Licht
7. Vivaldi - Bajazed
8. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
9. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
10. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
11. Telemann - Germanicus
12. Rossini - Otello
13. Handel - Rinaldo
14. Vivaldi - Teuzzone
15. Cavalli - Giasone
16. Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade
17. Haydn - Orlando paladino
18. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
19. Wagner - Rienzi
20. Purcell - The Fairy-Queen
21. Partch - Delusion of the Fury
22. Rossini - La donna del lago
23. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
24. Mascagni - Guglielmo Ratcliff
25. Prokofiev - War and Peace
26. Bellini - I puritani
27. Cavalli - Artemisia
28. Rossini - Il turco in Italia
29. Cavalli - Il rapimento d'Helena
30. Vinci - Artaserse


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Here's my thirty:

1) Beatrice di Tenda
2) Turco in Italia
3) Il Pirata
4) Italiana in Algeri
5) I Puritani
6) Don Pasquale
7) Ruslan i Lyudmila
8) Medea
9) Les Hugenots
10) From the House of the Dead
11) Ariodante
12) Semiramide
13) Bartered Bride
14) Sadko
15) Gazza ladra
16) Vanessa
17) Donna del lago
18) The Rake's Progress
19) Turn of the Screw
20) Roberto Deveraux
21) Mathilde di Shabran
22) Zelmira
23) Prometeo
24) Serva padrona
25) La favourite
26) Oedipus Rex
27) Porgy and Bess
28) Hansel and Gretel
29) Arabella
30) War and Peace

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
3. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
4. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
5. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
6. Marschner -Der Vampyr
7. Handel - Alcina
8. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
9. Menotti - Globolinks
10. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
11. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
12. Rachmaninoff - The Miserly Knight 
13. Cimarosa - Matrimonio Segreto
14. Handel - Ariodante
15. Vinci - Partenope
16. Vivaldi - Ercole
17. Dvorak - Dimitrij
18. Verdi - Aroldo
19. Rachmaninoff - Aleko
20. Prokofeiv - Betrothal in a Monastery 
21. Kalman - Grafin Mariza
22. Strauss (Johann II) - Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron)
23. Lehar - Paganini
24. Moniuszko - Straszny Dwor (Haunted Manor)
25. Cherubini - Lodoiska
26. Cimarosa Il Matrimonio Segreto
27. Ades - The Tempest
28. Mascagni - Zanetto
29. Donizetti - Adelia
30. Donizetti - Elvida


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Ok!*


Prokofiev - War and Peace
Enescu - Oedipe 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Magnard - Guercoeur
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
Mozart - Idomeneo
Massenet - La Navarraise
Massenet - Hérodiade
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
Strauss II - Die Fledermaus 
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Meyerbeer - Le prophète
Rossini - Semiramide
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Mozart - La clemenza di Tito 
Cherubini - Medea / Medée
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
Verdi - Luisa Miller
R. Strauss - Daphne
R. Strauss - Capriccio
Bellini - I puritani
Rossini - La gazza ladra
Bellini - Il pirata
Mascagni - Iris
Janacek - Vek Makropulos


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Granate said:


> Hey guys. I think it's time. Ready to start the Top 101-200 Nomination round. It would be a single nomination round with a maximum slot of 30 works awarding 35 points to the first in the list, and less points until the list finishes. I already have picked my top 30, and you? It should be a quick round, since we are at least 6.


Ok, so this was quite caotic but the nominations have already started. Maybe if everyone else has voted by friday 21st, I should close the poll, publish the results and hand it in to the mods.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> 1. Flotow - Martha
> 2. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
> 3. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
> 4. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
> ...


Oops, change out #26. It is a duplicate of line 13. Instead, put in

26. Glinka - Ivan Susanin

Or if it is too much trouble, just skip it.

Thanks either way!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

When will the results be announced and the full list published?

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry for my laziness. I'll count the nominations this afternoon. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to this effort and if perhaps I was missing a new thread.

My concern is to make sure and not miss the voting for individual operas. I am not sure there is a good way but to keep my eyes open and once I post in a thread, It is easier as I normally hit "New Posts" and go for the green dots, though skimming for interesting new threads.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

SixFootScowl said:


> Oops, change out #26. It is a duplicate of line 13. Instead, put in
> 
> 26. Glinka - Ivan Susanin
> 
> ...


I'm finishing counting the nominations, but I think I failed to make you notice that I had been counting Aroldo and Stiffelio as the same Opera. Once Stiffelio was selected, Aroldo was ruled out. I'll skip your entry. I had put Stiffelio (Aroldo for Fritz Kobus), but you had already chanched your user name.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granate said:


> I'm finishing counting the nominations, but I think I failed to make you notice that I had been counting Aroldo and Stiffelio as the same Opera. Once Stiffelio was selected, Aroldo was ruled out. I'll skip your entry. I had put Stiffelio (Aroldo for Fritz Kobus), but you had already chanched your user name.


All good, keep it simple. I wonder if when Stiffelio comes up we can vote for either Stiffelio or Aroldo.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok. List is almost done. Exactly 130 different operas have been nominated. What's best is that there's no tie between #150 and #151. But there are lots of ties between different operas, even in the top. 30 points (a 6th position in your nomination list) was enough to enter in the top 150 and thus enter the Recordings poll.

_La Gazza Ladra_ has smashed the poll this time. _Bajadez, Alcina, Ruslan & Lyudmila _and _Idomeneo_ got 1p away from entering top 150. _Serse_ and _Artaserse_ :lol: get nominated but the two bottom positions of the poll and outside top 200.

What should I do with the ties? Before posting the final list... and getting to the next step.



> I wonder if when Stiffelio comes up we can vote for either Stiffelio or Aroldo.


But it is already selected... Maybe you mean about recordings. Yes. Both recordings of Stiffelio and Aroldo should compete against each other.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granate said:


> Yes. Both recordings of Stiffelio and Aroldo should compete against each other.


That is what I meant. Perfect.

In the same way I would guess the Daughter of the Regiment in Italian or in French would all compete together.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

So has the list of 100+ TC favourite operas been compiled?

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*101-200 positions - Temporary results*

*Final results of Nomination round for Positions 101-200:*
Ties are ordered by premiere date

082 - Rossini - La gazza ladra 
068 - Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
060 - Prokofiev - War and Peace
058 - Smetana - The Bartered Bride
055 - Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda (35p)
055 - Korngold - Die Tote Stadt (29p)
052 - Flotow - Martha
051 - Bellini - I puritani
050 - Magnard - Guercoeur
048 - Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko 
047 - Verdi - Luisa Miller (34p)
047 - Chausson - Le roi Arthus (33p)
047 - Donizetti - Roberto Devereux (31p)
047 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin (29p)
047 - Handel - Ariodante (25p)
046 - Cherubini - Medea / Medée (28p)
046 - Rossini - Semiramide (24p)
045 - Pergolesi - La serva padrona (33p)
045 - Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri (32p)
045 - Janacek - From the House of the Dead (26p)
043 - Mozart - La clemenza di Tito 
042 - Rossini - Il turco in Italia
041 - Bellini - Il pirata
037 - Wagner - Rienzi
035 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea (35p)
035 - Boughton - The immortal hour (35p) 
034 - Cavalli - La Calisto (34p)
034 - d'Albert - Tiefland (34p)
034 - Lehar - Land des Lächelns (34p)
034 - Enescu - Oedipe (34p)
033 - Vivaldi - La fida ninfa (33p)
033 - Cilea - L'Arlesiana (33p)
033 - Rimsky-Korsakov - "Kitezsh" (33p)
033 - Mascagni - Iris (26p)
033 - Rossini - La donna del lago (19p)
032 - Cavalli - Eliogabalo (32p)
032 - Paisiello - "Nina" (32p)
032 - Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui (32p)
032 - Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges (32p)
032 - Boito - Nerone (32p)
031 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini (31p)
031 - Alwyn - Miss Julie (31p)
031 - Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (31p)
031 - Janacek - Vek Makropulos (25p)
030 - Marschner - Der vampyr (30p)
030 - Donizetti - Don Pasquale (30p)
030 - Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust (30p)
030 - Smyth - The wreckers (30p)
030 - Puccini - La Rondine (30p)
030 - Stockhausen - Licht (30p)
--
029 - Vivaldi - Bajazed
029 - Handel - Alcina
029 - Mozart - Idomeneo
029 - Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
028 - Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
028 - Massenet - La Navarraise
028 - Charpentier - Louise
028 - Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
027 - Massenet - Hérodiade
027 - Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
027 - Schmidt - Notre Dame
027 - Menotti - Help, Help, the Globolinks!
027 - Glass - Satyagraha
026 - Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
026 - Balfe - Bohemian girl 
026 - Sallinen - The red line
025 - Telemann - Germanicus
025 - Strauss II - Die Fledermaus 
025 - Martinu - Julietta
024 - Rossini - Otello
024 - Nielsen - Maskarade 
024 - Rachmaninoff - The miserly knight
024 - Pfitzner - Palestrina
023 - Handel - Rinaldo
023 - Cimarosa - Il matrimonio segreto
023 - Meyerbeer - Le prophète
023 - Catalani - La Wally
023 - Nielsen - Saul & David
022 - Vivaldi - Teuzzone
022 - Ravel - L'heure Espagnole
022 - Novak - The Lantern 
021 - Cavalli - Giasone
021 - Vinci - Partenope
021 - Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar 
021 - Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
020 - Vivaldi - Ercole
020 - Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade
020 - Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel 
020 - Barber - Vanessa
019 - Haydn - Orlando paladino
019 - Halévy - La juive
019 - Dvorak - Dimitrij
018 - Rachmaninoff - Aleko
018 - R. Strauss - Arabella
018 - Britten - Albert Herring
018 - Stravinsky - The Rake's progress 
017 - Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
017 - Britten - The Turn of the Screw 
016 - Purcell - The fairy-queen
016 - Puccini - Le Villi
016 - Kálmán - Gräfin Mariza
016 - Prokofiev - The fiery angel
--
015 - Rossini - Matilde di Shabran
015 - Bizet - Les pecheurs de perles
015 - Strauss II - Der Zigeunerbaron
015 - Massenet - Don Quichotte
015 - Partch - Delusion of the Fury
014 - Rossini - Zelmira
014 - Lehar - Paganini
013 - Moniuszko - Straszny dwór
013 - Nono - Prometeo
012 - Cherubini - Lodoiska
012 - Mascagni - Gugliemo Ratcliff
012 - R. Strauss - Daphne
011 - Glinka - A life for the Tsar
011 - Donizetti - La favourite
011 - R. Strauss - Capriccio
010 - Busoni - Doktor Faust
010 - Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
010 - Adès - The tempest
009 - Cavalli - Artemisia
009 - Mascagni - Zanetto
009 - Gershwin - Porgy & Bess 
009 - Glass - Einstein on the Beach
008 - Donizetti - Adelia
007 - Cavalli - Il rapimento d'Helena
007 - Donizetti - Elvida
007 - Meyerbeer - L'africaine
006 - Vinci - Artaserse
006 - Handel - Serse

*Temporary list for Positions 101-200:*

101 - Rossini - La gazza ladra 
102 - Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
103 - Prokofiev - War and Peace
104 - Smetana - The Bartered Bride
105 - Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
106 - Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
107 - Flotow - Martha
108 - Bellini - I puritani
109 - Magnard - Guercoeur
110 - Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko 
111 - Verdi - Luisa Miller
112 - Chausson - Le roi Arthus 
113 - Donizetti - Roberto Devereux 
114 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin 
115 - Handel - Ariodante
116 - Cherubini - Medea / Medée
117 - Rossini - Semiramide
118 - Pergolesi - La serva padrona
119 - Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
120 - Janacek - From the House of the Dead
121 - Mozart - La clemenza di Tito 
122 - Rossini - Il turco in Italia
123 - Bellini - Il pirata
124 - Wagner - Rienzi
125 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
125 - Boughton - The immortal hour
127 - Cavalli - La Calisto
127 - d'Albert - Tiefland 
127 - Lehar - Land des Lächelns
127 - Enescu - Oedipe
131 - Vivaldi - La fida ninfa 
131 - Cilea - L'Arlesiana
131 - Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
134 - Mascagni - Iris
135 - Rossini - La donna del lago
136 - Cavalli - Eliogabalo
136 - Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
136 - Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui 
136 - Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
136 - Boito - Nerone 
141 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
141 - Alwyn - Miss Julie
141 - Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
144 - Janacek - Vek Makropulos 
145 - Marschner - Der vampyr 
145 - Donizetti - Don Pasquale 
145 - Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
145 - Smyth - The wrecker
145 - Puccini - La Rondine 
145 - Stockhausen - Licht

151 - Vivaldi - Bajazed
151 - Handel - Alcina
151 - Mozart - Idomeneo
151 - Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
155 - Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
155 - Massenet - La Navarraise
155 - Charpentier - Louise
155 - Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
159 - Massenet - Hérodiade
159 - Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
159 - Schmidt - Notre Dame
159 - Menotti - Help, Help, the Globolinks!
159 - Glass - Satyagraha
164 - Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
164 - Balfe - Bohemian girl 
164 - Sallinen - The red line
167 - Telemann - Germanicus
167 - Strauss II - Die Fledermaus 
167 - Martinu - Julietta
170 - Rossini - Otello
170 - Nielsen - Maskarade 
170 - Rachmaninoff - The miserly knight
170 - Pfitzner - Palestrina
174 - Handel - Rinaldo
174 - Cimarosa - Il matrimonio segreto
174 - Meyerbeer - Le prophète
174 - Catalani - La Wally
174 - Nielsen - Saul & David
179 - Vivaldi - Teuzzone
179 - Ravel - L'heure Espagnole
179 - Novak - The Lantern
182 - Cavalli - Giasone
182 - Vinci - Partenope
182 - Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar 
182 - Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
186 - Vivaldi - Ercole
186 - Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade
186 - Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel 
186 - Barber - Vanessa
190 - Haydn - Orlando paladino
190 - Halévy - La juive
190 - Dvorak - Dimitrij
193 - Rachmaninoff - Aleko
193 - R. Strauss - Arabella
193 - Britten - Albert Herring
193 - Stravinsky - The Rake's progress 
197 - Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
197 - Britten - The Turn of the Screw 
199 - Purcell - The fairy-queen
199 - Puccini - Le Villi
199 - Kálmán - Gräfin Mariza
199 - Prokofiev - The fiery angel

See the huge number of ties in the poll?

I'm particularly worried about the four operas fighting for positions 199 and 200.

Should we fix them with a new fast poll or just order them by premiere date? I have no idea, maybe that is also useless and we could just untie the 199 and 200 and leave the others ordered by premiere date.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Granate said:


> See the huge number of ties in the poll?
> 
> I'm particularly worried about the four operas fighting for positions 199 and 200.
> 
> Should we fix them with a new fast poll or just order them by premiere date? I have no idea, maybe that is also useless and we could just untie the 199 and 200 and leave the others ordered by premiere date.


I don't think it matters too much when you get this far down the list--You could flip a coin, leave them tied, sort them by whatever method, whatever is easiest for you. I don't think even the people voting care overmuch whether Le Villi for instance comes in ahead of Avenging Angel. I think it's nice to have the list, so people see them listed but the exact order is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*101-200 positions - Temporary results (Revision)*

*057 - Korngold - Die Tote Stadt*
055 - Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
[...]
018 - Rachmaninoff - Aleko
018 - R. Strauss - Arabella
018 - Britten - Albert Herring
018 - Stravinsky - The Rake's progress
*018 - Weinberg - The Passenger*
017 - Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
017 - Britten - The Turn of the Screw 
016 - Purcell - The fairy-queen
016 - Puccini - Le Villi
016 - Kálmán - Gräfin Mariza
016 - Prokofiev - The fiery angel

Thanks to St.Dior for noticing the math errors. The operas with 16 points would be fighting for a single position (200) instead of two. _Die Tote Stadt_ surpasses _Beatrice_ after a miscalculation that was correct in the points table but not in the results list.


----------

